# Facebook find



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

a couple weeks ago, a friend of mine who knows I play with little cars reposted something on my Facebook wall. An acquaintance of HIS had posted a picture of his old childhood bunch of slot cars, and said that he just came across them and asked if anyone was interested. I messaged the guy, and 35 bucks and a 2-hour round trip later here's what we got to play with (sorry it's out of focus, he didn't want to be posing and i had to rip it off quick):










Every single chassis fired up except the Specialty one off there to the right, which is missing a bunch of parts. Got some tuning and tinkering to do...

--rick


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice find. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Facebook*

Rick- great stuff.. 

Now the fun starts.. tuning all of em..

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Heck yeah!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

NICE HAUL! From the looks of it in the photo, that yellow 55 appears to be the translucent yellow one! Well worth it I must say! :thumbsup::thumbsup: pig


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

GEE WHIZ- ALL THOSE FOR $35 !? Call the cops, you Robbed the guy ! ...Just kiddin', nice haul...maybe I'll see 'em in person some day. :thumbsup:


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

I'd take that ride for $35 any day.

Note to self... gotta join Facebook.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks like a pile of crap Rick....better send it here for proper disposal!


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Facebook is becoming a good spot.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

He didn't want to be posing cause he wants to get to the slot cave and rip off some laps with those babies.LOL. Nice score. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Just doing what he does....
The 'King of Finds'...maintaining his title.

Great find again Rick!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Score! Well worth a 2 hour drive and $35 for all of those.

I would love to have most of those, although I just want the bodies since I run TOMY chassis.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey rick, any of those A/FX running Non MT chassis? I'd trade some MT for Nons if you wanted to


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks guys. Nothing there is perfect, but everything is fair to good runner condition with nothing cut (except that orange CanAm in the back--yeesh) and only a few missing or broken pieces. Already robbed a hood scoop for the yellow '55 off a red-orange one I had with a smooshed roof. BTW Pig, I'm pretty sure it isn't the translucent one, but I don't have another to compare to. The Nomad needs both bumpers, the yellow Ferrari is missing a mirror, the Mercury stocker has a broken spoiler, the Indy car has the wing busted off. Other than that, it's mostly dirt and playwear. 

vansmack--was looking at your wants pic in the 2013 Wants thread, sending you a PM.

Ralph--all MTs except for two, and those both have aluminum threaded wheels, Mean Green arms, and blue/yellow dimpled Super II magnets, so I'm hanging on to them. But I'm sending you a PM too...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I want a PM?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I want a PM?


You got a PM


----------

